# Audi S3 8L - 8 years of poor wash method!



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

I don't post on DW nearly as much as I should so this is more of a quick intro; I use to do a lot of detailing, after getting into it over on ClioSport.net This lead to the purchase of a Porter Cable nearly six years ago (followed by 3 days in the garage with my own car!!).

Anyhoo, I have done a lot of cars over the last 5 years and mainly posted them on CS.net. Mainly Clios, but also Astons, Porsches, Audis and all manner of school-mum-mobiles!! I will start to go through the more interesting examples and post them.

However, my new purchase took so much time and effort, I thought I would share it with you. This has been copied from CS.net, but hope you enjoy it.

Many thanks,

Jamie

I picked up my car several months ago now. Fantastic condition, including FASH, but the paint was . . . well;




























So I finally had option of a daily driver (A4 derv) and a garage, while my parents were away in Vietnam. So a long weekend and the work begins.

First off, as she stands;



























































































Quick blast down with the Karcher and a lot of the grime is removed;




























Then a snow foam with a mixture of Gold Klass Shampoo and ph neutral snow foam. Note to self, taking pictures while snow foaming is trickier than I remember;




























Shuts, tight spots and cracks agitated with G101 and envy brushes;



















One part of this stage I was very happy with when finished, although each side took over two hours each, were the door shuts. Here I found a major amount of grease, grime and what I am guessing was delivery wax as it was very difficult to shift. Sadly I don't have many pre wash pictures, but the following are after being washed down with G101;



















So on to a spray down with Tardis, the agitated and resprayed with G101 and agitated again. The tight space made this stage very lengthy;
































































You can probably tell how happy I am with the results based on the number of photos of such a small area!!

The car was then washed, two bucket method, with Megs Gold Klass shampoo, wash mitt etc. Those into their detailing will note one major difference in my approach to washing my car - no wheel pictures! This is purely because these will be removed at a later date to be cut back and sealed properly. They are in surprisingly good nick, but are being replaced for 18"RSTTs soon as well.

Once washed down and dried, we were left with this;










Pat dried with I4Detailing large drying towels and on to claying. For this I used Megs no:16 last touch as per usual, but decided to try the I4Detailing poly clay - big mistake. Really didn't like this due to its inability to refold easily to give a clean surface. Photos not so good from this but not too bad on the contaminants side of things. There was very little tar present as well so Tardis was barely used;

Bonnet;










Rear bumper;










The car was then refoamed with just Megs Gold Klass and then washed with the usual 2BM and Megs Mitt, dried and backed into the garage to assess . . . well, back up what I already knew (sadly).



















Looks good!!










Not!!



















The car was a mess. UDS, major marring from a lifetime of bad washing, possibly even petrol station brushes and even a few bird dropping etches;



















A particularly bizarre scratch on the drivers side wing;



















The car was then taped up for the end of day one;




























Again, something I am maticulous about, as my last car showed signs of bad over run from a buffing machine on the rubbers and plastics - PITA to remove!

Sorry to leave this at a fairly "cliff hanger" moment, but photobucket is being very slow tonight. I will update once the photos have finished uploading.

Thanks for reading

James

Ok, so, photos up loaded, good to go again

The car was good to go with a machine polisher. Now comes the major delays. First, my Kestrel rotary gave up the ghost. Then I was away every weekend for around a month and therefore just had no time for the car. I braved walking to work for almost a month to make sure I didn't drive her out of the garage.

Finally ordered a new Silverline as an in betweener machine, after almost calling on Jimmeh to get her booked in. Sadly my new role at work leaves me with no time, coupled with a misses in Birmingham Uni (down at the weekends) left me with about an hour a day, if that. So, panel by panel she was machined.

Started with Lime Prime and a 3M polishing pad via rotary, but this had little affect on the UDS and I wanted as much perfection as feasible. So, on to a 3M pad with Menz Power Finish 203s (worked so well on several previous customer Audis) and this did not disappoint. I managed to achieve about 85% correction, so not perfect but very happy in comparison;



















A real idea of how bad the paint was;










In comparison to;



















A 50:50 of bonnet (done) to wing (marred);



















During the weeks that went by, the sun did show its face once or twice. So I was able to take the car out of the garage and get some direct sunlight befores;




























So, finally, this weekend I was able to final stage polish the car with the DA and some Lime Prime on a Lake County Finishing pad. I do love Lime Prime, even though I am not a major Dodo fan.

Results;














































The car will not see as much love and attention in the detailing department as I want, due to work and travel. So instead of just Carnuba wax, I gave the car a very decent dose of sealent. Yes, this won't give as good a finish (yes I'm picky ) but will last a very long time. Poison of choice was an "old" faithful; Chem Guys Blitz spray sealent. Results;














































The exhausts!





































The car was finished with Megs Long Lasting tyre shine, Autoglym Fast Glass, Chem Guys New Look trim gel and then a wipe down with a relatively new fav, Zaino Grande Finale;


















































































The only part not treated to a full recon was the rear bumper. Due to a very unfortunate trip/fall I have damaged a very minor spot of paint, but being a perfectionist, I am having it resprayed. There are a couple of very deep scratches from unloading over 8 years as well, so a good chance to get her spot on. For the moment, I am covering the area in a matt black bumper protector, covering the offending area!










Plans; wheels off and cut back and sealed, then sold/replaced. TT pedals have been fitted but a few interior parts need bringing back to life including the CC buttons, radio buttons and the headlight switch. Next stage, interior! Leather needs a good treating, as well as a decent clean of the carpets etc.

Thanks for reading!

James

I forgot to mention in the thread, a big thanks to the following;

[email protected] - exceptional speed and price on products
[email protected] Bliss - very quick response to a number of questions

And of course, our resident super star, Jimmeh, for help and suggestions via PM and text. Cheers buddy


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Also, please feel free to comment, suggest, explain any areas/products you would have used. I am always in good conversation with the members of the "detailing section" about new products to try and currently have GTechniq C4 on order for the trim and arch linings.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

please edit, and change the URL tags to IMG tags........

You'll get more views and replies that way 

:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Just realised it's not converted them Mat, will get on it, thanks!


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

was just about to do it for you. did about 20 then my computer died. NOOooooooooooooo


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ah noooo! Not sure what's happened now!!

OK. What a great start. Apologies people. Bare with me for five minutes...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JD!! Welcome!! 

I've never seen this full write up, so I look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

was looking forward to that, cmon get it sorted :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Only see first 2 or 3 pics... bandwidth gone?


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

RussZS said:


> JD!! Welcome!!
> 
> I've never seen this full write up, so I look forward to seeing the pics!


Hi chap, cheers fella, not sure when I posted it, might have been in the "doesn't post much Russ" stage 



big ben said:


> was looking forward to that, cmon get it sorted :lol:


I'm on it Ben!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> Only see first 2 or 3 pics... bandwidth gone?


Nope, I edited the lot with IMG tags. But the photobucket code had ... when it got too long for the screen. Mean the lot was incorrect 

On it bit by bit now!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Good God. Took a while first time around! Phew!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Good work there mate and loving the old school S3 :thumb:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

really nice turn around mate. well done, the car looks stunning now!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice mate!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Great job, I loved seeing the turn around. A very good write up.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice looking car and good job:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all! It certainly was well worth it, but it (of course) lead me to find tiny issues with the cars condition that I am sorting, list by list!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

S3 and an R8 in the background, good skills.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking very good pal, nice write-up and turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great turnaround, i much prefer to see details on slightly older cars which have a bit of wear instead of being almost perfect already.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> Great turnaround, i much prefer to see details on slightly older cars which have a bit of wear instead of being almost perfect already.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Awesome work as always JD! 

<3 The forearms.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Salute to you sir, very well done! :thumb: Some really good quality pics there (what camera are you using?)


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice work! :thumb:
I really have a soft spot for the first S3. I remember looking in the Audi booklet when it came out. A red S3 photographed in the mountains; beautiful!
Ow yeah, keep the original rims!


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Great job , nice car as well!!!


----------



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)

nice work mate, VAG cars are just great, specially the 2000 to 2005 gens


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

gally said:


> Awesome work as always JD!
> 
> <3 The forearms.


No comment Kevings!



888-Dave said:


> Salute to you sir, very well done! :thumb: Some really good quality pics there (what camera are you using?)


Thanks Dave, currently a Canon 400d with a 28-135USM IS lens. I need to get a wide angle as some of the photos taken by my other half are superb!



Jim_S said:


> Very nice work! :thumb:
> I really have a soft spot for the first S3. I remember looking in the Audi booklet when it came out. A red S3 photographed in the mountains; beautiful!
> Ow yeah, keep the original rims!


Interesting point, those are the standard wheels, but I really prefer the "optional" RSTTs/RS4 style wheels! Eight spoke and 18inches... Think they really finish the car off!

I did forget to mention that I really want to keep this car standard, but refreshing parts as I go. I will start a project thread soon as well as parts are replaced and refurbed.



Estuardo_VW said:


> nice work mate, VAG cars are just great, specially the 2000 to 2005 gens


Thanks chap, father has had a range starting with a b6 S4, RS4, RS6 avant, currently the R8 (V8) with a few diseasel avants as well. Always been incredibly reliable and a joy to drive, no matter how many think they are snore fests!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

combine04 said:


> I'm on it Ben!


top work mate :thumb:


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

combine04 said:


> I did forget to mention that I really want to keep this car standard, but refreshing parts as I go. I will start a project thread soon as well as parts are replaced and refurbed.


Looking forward and good luck with the work! :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Jim. I have interior photos to put up and engine detailing bits as well. Will strive to get them on this weekend


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

You over on these ends too bud. Car looks spot on. Ps want your near side mirror!!


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work - car looks good. I've always liked that S3 red - looks like it has a touch of orange in there in certain lighting conditions. :thumb:

I have just bought some C4 to try on my trim at the weekend too!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

s3 rav said:


> You over on these ends too bud. Car looks spot on. Ps want your near side mirror!!


Hi buddy, I am indeed! Heard about the mirror "mishap" - not happy 



glendog74 said:


> Nice work - car looks good. I've always liked that S3 red - looks like it has a touch of orange in there in certain lighting conditions. :thumb:
> 
> I have just bought some C4 to try on my trim at the weekend too!


Lol, a lot of the Audi lot will shout at you for calling it Orange  My other half knows that winds me up but all in good humour


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2007)

I seen you this morning joining the A34, you had come from Alderley Edge...

Looking nice, good job.

The Led number plate lights looked good also :buffer:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice, lovely job there! :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all!



[email protected] said:


> I seen you this morning joining the A34, you had come from Alderley Edge...
> 
> Looking nice, good job.
> 
> The Led number plate lights looked good also :buffer:


Chris, thanks for the spot buddy :thumb: The car was off to Awesome GTI to have new rear shocks and springs fitted to refresh the suspension a little! Having travelled to Irlam and back, it defo now needs :detailer:


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Another vote here for keeping the standard alloys. If you go with the 18's it'll just look like every other A3/S3 ( not to mention all the Golf's around here) on the road. Keep it OE :thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey JD very nice turnaround on your S3 and I am glad I found your post! :argie:

I am in a very similar situation with the condition of my Audi S3 (8L) 2003 Black.

Not to hijack but thought you would like to see my S3 due to the similar situ, if I get around to a bit of a detail, it won't be anything compared to yours I will post it.

Here are some photo's from my 5 months ownership so far, I have been into keeping cars clean for a fair few years now but never as far as sorting swirls out,claying etc but I am hoping to venture into it to improve my cars paint.

Shots of car after a decent clean:



















Before and after of the wheels:



















The wheels were refurbed before I picked it up at the car dealer and they did a pretty good job! Kerbed one like the first week of having it though wasn't used to a slightly wider car and my mind wasn't in it 

A shot of some of the worst swirls behind rear window.










The state of my exhaust! But having seen JD's I have faith that this can be improved.










The start of my collection towards a cleaner car with hopefully better paintwork!










If I get around to a detail this year it will be by hand with the SRP :newbie: so I better get in the gym me thinks!

Thanks

Jonny / Poke13


----------



## jesters3 (Mar 31, 2008)

JD,

Question for you - in your initial write up you mention the use of a DA (Kestrel) and a Rotary (Silverline) - which one did you use in the end? Also to attain what you did how man passes did you have to do and what did you do the passes with?

TIA


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely Jonny! I do love the car and the turnaround, really has added to the looks of the car in my mind!

Would you like to swap wheels?? Those are the ones I am after!! I know a lot of people have said keep the standard ones, but the ones on yours were an option at the time of purchase and I just think they are much nicer!

edit; Jonny, you're in Cheshire... Where abouts are you?


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

jesters3 said:


> JD,
> 
> Question for you - in your initial write up you mention the use of a DA (Kestrel) and a Rotary (Silverline) - which one did you use in the end? Also to attain what you did how man passes did you have to do and what did you do the passes with?
> 
> TIA


Hi TIA,

The initial DA was a Porter Cable 7424. I had to use this to start with as my Kestrel SIM180 rotary failed. But this barely made a scratch on the surface, so to speak, relative to the time I had (hence the 13 weeks). I therefore decided to buy a cheap ish rotary to see me through this detail, with the intention of buying another decent rotary at a later date.

So I ended up using the Silverline, found here;

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_Silverstorm_Rotary_Polisher_1.html


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi James!

I know what you mean about the wheels, after deciding I wanted an S3 for many reasons (after pondering over jap imports like skyline R32s and other silly things) I was looking for an Audi S3 for a few months and couldn't decide on the wheels. In the end it was really whatever what was a good deal at the time as my car at the time (an old man style 99 reg Civic 1.8VTi) had only a month left on MOT and it was due a new clutch and front tyres and just wasnt worth spending the money on anymore! 

I was sure I wanted the newest old shape S3 I could afford, I may have not got the best example ever but I thought at the time (April 2010) it was a decent price.

On the subject of the wheels, I have always thought in a way the car looks more genuine with your original S3 wheels the 17"s but the car looks newer and would probably be worth a little more when it comes to resale with the TT 18"s. I think the S3 has a nice stance with the 18"s too but no swappies sorry  I love them like they were my children haha.

I was really glad to see your exhaust, do you reckon mine would come up even half as good? How did you do yours?

I am in Cheshire yes in the Crewe area and you are in the Alderly Edge area? So not far away.

I think I saw your car on Autotrader when I was looking actually would that be right around april this year?


Jonny


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Absolutely spot on with the timing buddy. May have been a little earlier than that, but certainly around that time of year!

I will write back a little more when I'm on a computer rather than a phone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

cracking job


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

jesters3 said:


> JD,
> 
> Question for you - in your initial write up you mention the use of a DA (Kestrel) and a Rotary (Silverline) - which one did you use in the end? Also to attain what you did how man passes did you have to do and what did you do the passes with?
> 
> TIA


Good question.. was just about to ask myself! I have had 3 passes with 3m fast cut and it has not really done much!


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Spot on job.. love the car and I am really impressed by the A3 (just purchased a 2.0TDI) and I have had a nightmare finding something to correct the paint!).. i am also VERY impressed by the beer shelf in one of the shots LOL! I love peroni also


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------

